
Daimler to Cut at Least 10k Jobs, Blames It on Electric Cars - t23
https://jalopnik.com/daimler-to-cut-at-least-10-000-jobs-blames-it-on-elect-1840111458
======
planetzero
whether many would like to believe it or not, electric cars will cause job
loss. Not only will it cause job loss because there are less parts to build
it, but a person working on it will need to be more educated (more white
collar jobs and less blue collar jobs).

The auto unions are already trying to stop the big 3 from building electric
cars. It's really yet another example of why the unions only impede long term
progress for short-term gains and just plain greed.

